# From 40 A Day To.......



## Gonzales (1/6/14)

Converted to Vaping in one day
In the beginning I was smoking 40 to 50 stinkies per day up until Thursday afternoon
I saw someones twisp a month ago and started searching for these illusive "e cigarettes". Ive been visiting this forem as a guest up until two weeks ago
I ordered 2 Ego 1300 vv batteries, a protank mini, a Aspire nautilus clone , chargers and some juice. Meanwhile also placing a juice order from Oupa
Received everything on Thurday and i have not even missed the analogs lying around. Still two full cartons in the house but ill swap them for juice Im also already looking around for something more 
I absolutely love the Kanger Aero Tank Mega on the SVD in 18490 that Oupa has his hands on
So ladies and gents i thank you all for great advice and a top notch forum

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## crack2483 (1/6/14)

Gonzales said:


> Converted to Vaping in one day
> In the beginning I was smoking 40 to 50 stinkies per day up until Thursday afternoon
> I saw someones twisp a month ago and started searching for these illusive "e cigarettes". Ive been visiting this forem as a guest up until two weeks ago
> I ordered 2 Ego 1300 vv batteries, a protank mini, a Aspire nautilus clone , chargers and some juice. Meanwhile also placing a juice order from Oupa
> ...



Well done on converting and welcome to the forum officially. Enjoy the journey. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/14)

Gonzales said:


> Converted to Vaping in one day
> In the beginning I was smoking 40 to 50 stinkies per day up until Thursday afternoon
> I saw someones twisp a month ago and started searching for these illusive "e cigarettes". Ive been visiting this forem as a guest up until two weeks ago
> I ordered 2 Ego 1300 vv batteries, a protank mini, a Aspire nautilus clone , chargers and some juice. Meanwhile also placing a juice order from Oupa
> ...



You certainly started on the right foot... a bit of research and buying right the first time! Good one! And welcome to the world of smelling good again!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ET (1/6/14)

great stuff gonzales. don't worry if you fall off the wagon a few times. will just remind you how much better vaping is.


----------



## johan (1/6/14)

Gonzales said:


> Converted to Vaping in one day
> In the beginning I was smoking 40 to 50 stinkies per day up until Thursday afternoon
> I saw someones twisp a month ago and started searching for these illusive "e cigarettes". Ive been visiting this forem as a guest up until two weeks ago
> I ordered 2 Ego 1300 vv batteries, a protank mini, a Aspire nautilus clone , chargers and some juice. Meanwhile also placing a juice order from Oupa
> ...



Congratulations, awesome


----------



## Gonzales (1/6/14)

Thanks guys. Will be ere often, becuase the bug has bitten and i will need some expert advice from time to time Far Far away from any Vape Shops where i live. Does any one know of Vape shops in Bloem or Kimberley?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/6/14)

Well done thats awesome. I took 3 weeks to wean myself off stinkies.


----------



## Silver (2/6/14)

Congrats @Gonzales 
What a fantastic achievement
Wishing you well from here on!


----------



## Gonzales (2/6/14)

Thanks Silver


----------



## Metal Liz (2/6/14)

that is fantastic @Gonzales, very well done!!!! Congrats dude


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/14)

Great work @Gonzales 

....and a Huge THANK YOU to everyone on the forum, there is so much wisdom in this little 19" screen 

ain't this here forum just so awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/6/14)

Well done. Happy vaping


----------

